# TVU Music Television



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Just found something I have been waiting for since MTV went reality tv...

TVU Music Television, a non-profit, no commercial radio and television enterprise with 100% music videos, 24 hrs per day.

Available on the internet, select radio stations, and as of yesterday, on AMC16 C band, 3824 H 2480, its currently in SD with plans to go HD.

Totally donation supported.

The music is great, mix of pop to metal, new bands I've never heard of, to standbys. Looks great, even in SD 

Check it out at http://www.unleashthemusic.org or AMC16 (Its at 85W I believe).

I love music, and its been forever since there was any free music vid channels...


----------



## T_N_T (Sep 9, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Just found something I have been waiting for since MTV went reality tv...
> 
> TVU Music Television, a non-profit, no commercial radio and television enterprise with 100% music videos, 24 hrs per day.
> 
> ...


One of the reasons I want to get an FTA setup.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I still miss The Tube, but thanks for the note.


----------



## jcc (Mar 29, 2010)

TVU plays christian rock but rock nontheless but I never seen any 80s or 90s rock on there.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

Its on AMC3 at 87W not 85W


----------

